# KSL Web Article



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

https://www.ksl.com/article/46617076/a-beginners-guide-to-hunting-coyotes


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

The comment section was predictable. I wonder how many of those bleeding hearts are transplants from the DPRC. -O,-


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Lone_Hunter said:


> The comment section was predictable. I wonder how many of those bleeding hearts are transplants from the DPRC. -O,-


Predictable? Yes, without a doubt. It's a different world out there now days than it was a couple decades or so ago. Many of those who have negative comments about hunting coyotes are inclined to have the same opinion about any predator...or prey species. A bear bites a youngsters face in a tent and its tracked and killed, they mourn the bears death as absolutely unnecessary and vile, proclaiming we humans are going in the wrong direction as a species.

I doubt those kind of folks can never be convinced about why hunters hunt and we kill things. So be it. It's the folks on the fence about hunting and the fatal end critters face that we need to concentrate on: they can be swayed in our direction if we do things the 'right' way. Predators are considered the 'keystone' saviors of our wild lands. Just look at what wolves have done with Yellowstone and how the landscape has rejuvenated since their arrival...:shock:

It can be a delicate ballet we hunters dance in trying to keep our heritage in tact, but worth it in my opinion. The one thing I refuse to do is utilize the politically correct language so many use. I refuse to say 'harvest' instead of kill, though that is what we do. Seems a bit disingenuous to me. Anyway, rant over. Go out in those hills and have fun!


----------

